# Kirby vs Naruto



## Life n Discovery (Sep 19, 2007)

Who'd Win 
Naruto can do anything we've seen so far
Kirby starts out in Ninja form and can do the fireball thingy he did in canvas curse.
Naruto FR is done
Kirby can change forms at will.
Fighting in wasteland
everyones in bloodlust mode


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Kirby cracked a planet in half.

Rapestomp.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Kirby cracked a planet in half.
> 
> Rapestomp.



Kirby cracking a planet in half is about as countable as Cross Epoch for One Piece and Dragonball.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 19, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Kirby cracking a planet in half is about as countable as Cross Epoch for One Piece and Dragonball.



Better than what Naruto's done.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 19, 2007)

Naruto dies from hearing Kirby's constant "Poyo's"....


----------



## Blix (Sep 19, 2007)

Kirby just sucks him up.


----------



## chequemaite (Sep 19, 2007)

Kirby inhales Naruto and inherits FRS.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 20, 2007)

Kirby then proceeds to inhale Sakura and trips over his own feet and somehow manages to crack his neck.


----------



## master bruce (Sep 20, 2007)

kirby absorbs naruto and can't stop saying "believe it!"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2007)

Kirby eats Naruto for breakfast.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Who the hell wants to absorb a _Shitruto_ character?


----------



## Hio (Sep 20, 2007)

Kirby sucks Naruto will win


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 20, 2007)

Hio said:


> Kirby sucks Naruto will win



lol bias.

Kirby moves away from the mic to breathe in


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 20, 2007)

So it's obviously Kirby beats him?


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Sep 20, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Kirby then proceeds to inhale Sakura and trips over his own feet and somehow manages to crack his neck.



I didn't know Kirby had a neck.

Anyway Kirby doesn't waste his time on Naruto he simply goes and devours the Ichiraku Ramen bar. Naruto later dies of starvation and depression.

Or he could say that he ate Sasuke and ofcourse Naruto would die of depression because his boyfriend died. But not before jacking off a couple hundred times to a pair of Sasuke's soiled boxers.

Either way Naruto dies.


----------



## Darklyre (Sep 20, 2007)

Protect_The_Butter said:


> I didn't know Kirby had a neck.



He doesn't, but once he swallows any of the failures that are Konoha ninjas, he'll grow one just so he can crack it.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 20, 2007)

To be Serious I doubt Kirby can absorb humans but he might but I still doubt he can and I think his fire move takes this it has range and does a lot of damage.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 20, 2007)

Which fire move? The flamethrower? Or the self-fireball?
Niether have good range.

Kirby tends to be able to eat things weaker than himself. Like guys who he can kill by walking into..
Sorta doubt Sasuke will be suck-upable.

And anyone who brings up Smash bros for Kirby feats can just turn around and leave.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 21, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Which fire move? The flamethrower? Or the self-fireball?
> Niether have good range.
> 
> Kirby tends to be able to eat things weaker than himself. Like guys who he can kill by walking into..
> ...



The 

fire move where he does those hand thingys and fire balls come out.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 21, 2007)

Kirby absorbs Naruto and gains the Fussinraesgan. Then he destroyz teh universe at the molekular level!


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Honestly though, Kirby is more overated around here than Sasuke. That "Kirby feats" thread in the Meta dome should be closed for the amount of canon mixing and flat out bullshit it included.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 21, 2007)

Kirby eats Naruto, and then Naruto goes Kage Bunsjin.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Kirby eats Naruto, and then Naruto goes Kage Bunsjin.



If Kirby could eat Naruto than Naruto would be dead. Thats what happends when Kirby eats things.

They die.


----------



## Tash (Sep 21, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Honestly though, Kirby is more overrated around here than Sasuke. That "Kirby feats" thread in the Meta dome should be closed for the amount of canon mixing and flat out bullshit it included.



The only faulty canon used in that thread is the TV show feats. Kirby is owned/created by Nintendo, therefore anything that happened in the continuity of the games are considered canon.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Swajio said:


> The only faulty canon used in that thread is the TV show feats. Kirby is owned/created by Nintendo, therefore anything that happened in the continuity of the games are considered canon.



Thats where the sea of flat out bullshit came in.
I already broke it down point by point on that other thread.


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 21, 2007)

kirby won't need to eat naruto anyways. his warp star doubles as a flying board that could slice through buildings like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Zephos (Sep 21, 2007)

Azure-kun said:


> kirby won't need to eat naruto anyways. his warp star doubles as a flying board that could slice through buildings like a hot knife through butter.



When did his warpstar cut through buildings like hot butter?


----------



## Azure-kun (Sep 21, 2007)

Zephos said:


> When did his warpstar cut through buildings like hot butter?


Kirby starride


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh Shit I kept on saying Canvas curse LOll! I meant the other one.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

Zephos said:


> Honestly though, *Kirby is more overated around here than Sasuke*. That "Kirby feats" thread in the Meta dome should be closed for the amount of canon mixing and flat out bullshit it included.



Kirby can never be that overrated I just make threads to show his power instead of ppl thinking he's a pink puff ball with no power.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

Kirby gets hurt by penguins who throw apples at you.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Kirby gets hurt by penguins who throw apples at you.



So naruto gets hurt by paper and sand.


----------



## Sesshoumaru (Sep 29, 2007)

If Kirby inhales Naruto, he would be repeatedly owned by Sakura and he yaoi fangirlism. No to mention he would fall for every trick from a certain pervy sage.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Sep 29, 2007)

I belive UFO Kirby rapes.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

Kirby stomps Naruto.


----------

